# Got Approved!!



## Lindy (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all I just got word that I've been approved for the Self Employment Program!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am so excited.  I'm hoping the workshop will start next Monday so I can get this totally up and running....

Thanks for letting me share!

Lindy


----------



## topcat (Jan 19, 2009)

Excellent Lindy!  Way to go!!!  I am so excited for you.  You are headed for success, I know it.  Everything you do is so well thought out.

Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 19, 2009)

Cool, what happens now?


----------



## Deda (Jan 19, 2009)

Lindy!  That's amazing!  What is the workshop?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you!  The next step is the workshop which is 6 weeks long and will help us develop our business plans, teach us some accounting basics, marketing and other things that we need to know to be successful in our business.  In the final week we will present our business plans to the Panel and they will determine if we will be approved for the next part which is where we get to continue be being paid our living allowances to continue creating the business.  For the year we are not allowed to use any profits from the business for anything other than the business, which is why we receive our living allowance.  During the six weeks we will also be attending meetings with our business counsellor.  For me I believe this is my best shot at getting this business successful within the next twelve months because not only does it let me focus on it, but I will also receive training and support that I wouldn't otherwise receive.

Truly pumped....


----------



## Jody (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations Linda.

I KNOW you will be sucessfull!!!!!

Very exciting, isn't it.


----------



## IanT (Jan 19, 2009)

i wish the US did something like that!


----------



## misty (Jan 19, 2009)

wow, Lindy.....congratulations!!!!    You are well on your way. Also thanks so much for informing us of that EI program, will eventually have to check it out.

misty


----------



## Lindy (Jan 19, 2009)

Jody - thank you  

Ian - I feel really fortunate that we have something like this.  It was explained to me that they, Community Futures, work at trying to help small communities like where I live diversify and EI feels this is a good way of helping people find a niche that will keep them employed as well as perhaps hire others as the business grows.

Misty - Thanks you!  I think it's a wonderful program and well worth looking into.


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 19, 2009)

AWESOME! Lucky you!

Thank you so much for telling me about this too! I am definitely looking into it for when I start selling my soaps later on. I've already contacted the lady I deal with at EI to get some more information on this. It really sounds like a great opportunity!

Yay!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 20, 2009)

Ashley - when you're ready to apply - let me know because there are certain things you need to put in there to get approved and I will be thrilled to help you.  That goes for any other Canucks wanting to apply for this program.  The marketing portion is really, really important so depending on where you are there are things that you can put forward as to how you plan on marketing your product that will help on the approval.  So if you want to pursue this avenue I will be happy to assist.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Jnice999 (Jan 22, 2009)

Actually the us does do something like that. You can contact the unemployment office, my brother was laid off before christmas and he received a letter from unemployment about this Self Employment training program. you have to apply submit a business plan and if you receive approval you are given training but there was no mention of living expenses.


----------



## LomondSoap (Jan 22, 2009)

Lindy, this is excellent news. A huge help to your business, I'm sure it will live long and prosper


----------



## Lindy (Jan 23, 2009)

Jnice999 - that is wonderful!  I think it's a huge benefit.  I start my workshop next week and that will be to put together a business plan!  If that gets approved then I will receive the balance of the year for living expenses....

LamondSoap!  A trekkie!!!! Love it....it is a huge bonus and it lets me concentrate on getting the business up and running...I am so excited...


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 30, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Ashley - when you're ready to apply - let me know because there are certain things you need to put in there to get approved and I will be thrilled to help you.  That goes for any other Canucks wanting to apply for this program.  The marketing portion is really, really important so depending on where you are there are things that you can put forward as to how you plan on marketing your product that will help on the approval.  So if you want to pursue this avenue I will be happy to assist.
> 
> Cheers
> Lindy



Hey Lindy! I got some information on this program at a meeting I had with my EI counsellor this morning. She is going to email me the "first" application to fill out. Is this the application you mentioned and said there are "certain things" I need to know to put in there in order to get approved? Any help is appreciated! I should be receiving it in my email any time now and submitting it on Monday.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Ashley!  Congrats - this is your first step.  When you complete your Business Idea/Concept/Plan you want to emphasize that you are planning on selling this through different methods including going to the closest large city to sell in a mall, marketing to B&B's, boutique hotels, creating an open air market area in your town by the highway for the tourist season, e-commerce which will be developed through your sales in other locales which in turn will drive the ecommerce since you won't be there all the times.  Come up with as many different methods of promoting, marketing and selling your product as you can.  Show them the profit margins as Tabitha laid out (Cost x 2 = Wholesale     Wholesale x 2 = Retail).  You don't have to do a full & complete Business Plan because that is what they are going to teach you to do and what they are going to assist you with so that when you go in front of the board at the end of the 6 week program you will be able to present the Business Plan to them and get the additional funding/living allowance to continue to buildyour business.

Email me if you have any challenges or need help with the forms.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Lindy!

I didn't know that you have to present to a board of people at the end. I get so nervous speaking in front of people... that's going to be tough for me! Oh well, I'm excited either way... this is a great program!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh yeah totally!  Your Business Coach will help you prepare for the presentation so don't sweat it - I would rather be there to answer any questions and demonstrate my belief in the business than have them just read the business plan and go whatever....


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 30, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Oh yeah totally!  Your Business Coach will help you prepare for the presentation so don't sweat it - I would rather be there to answer any questions and demonstrate my belief in the business than have them just read the business plan and go whatever....



That's true... still makes me nervous though! LOL. I'm sure I'll feel better with help from a Business Coach.

Are there other people taking the classes with you?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 30, 2009)

There is a total of 5 people in my group - a counsellor, an animal behaviourist, a welder, a chimney sweep and me......


----------



## surf girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Lindy - that's great news!  Congrats.


----------

